# In desperate need of advice



## jjjjsandpaulie (Aug 4, 2007)

I've been with my husband for 26 years and married for 12. We've had ups and downs due to his drug addiction but for the last 9 or so years he's been relatively clean. He does drink beer however. In the past 6 months or so he has been going through money like there is no tomorrow. He gets his pay on Thursday and is broke on Saturday. We don't make alot of money and now we have to keep pulling it out of our savings to make ends meet. I believe he is back on drugs this time prescription medication. If I accuse him he lies and gets very defensive. I don't know what to do. I want to leave but I need to be at my job two more years until I am vested and by the way we work at the same store. I feel so scared and alone. Can someone please help. We are now at the no talking stage.

Thanks


----------



## Kysmom (Aug 2, 2007)

I am so sorry for your troubles! I wanted to comment because I'm new to this board as well and I think people are slower to respond than I expected. Anyway, as far as your problem, my husband's cousin was with a guy that was addicted to prescriptions meds and he started to get violent toward her. She ended up moving away and in with family in another state. Do you have any family who may be willing to help you? Maybe you could look at your options and when you are able to figure something out then tell him that you can no longer live with his problem if he isn't willing to get help. By the way, have you ever seen the show "Intervention" on A&E. It is a show that documents secret interventions organized by loved ones of addicts. They are assisted by a counselor leading up to and during the intervention and the counselors always tell them that if they ignore the problem or don't do something to try to stop it, then they are essentially allowing it to happen. If the addict won't get help the counselors advise their loved ones that the best thing they can do for them is to cut them out of their lives entirely. I'm not sure if the show still comes on or not, but if it does it might be helpful for you to watch. Either way, good luck with your situation. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

jjjjsandpaulie said:


> I've been with my husband for 26 years and married for 12. We've had ups and downs due to his drug addiction but for the last 9 or so years he's been relatively clean. He does drink beer however. In the past 6 months or so he has been going through money like there is no tomorrow. He gets his pay on Thursday and is broke on Saturday. We don't make alot of money and now we have to keep pulling it out of our savings to make ends meet. I believe he is back on drugs this time prescription medication. If I accuse him he lies and gets very defensive. I don't know what to do. I want to leave but I need to be at my job two more years until I am vested and by the way we work at the same store. I feel so scared and alone. Can someone please help. We are now at the no talking stage.
> 
> Thanks


How can he spend so much on prescription drugs if he has to get a new prescription every time he refills? I would like to give advise but without that critical piece of information it's kind of difficult to do so.


----------

